# Kliche



## Phil hodson (Dec 28, 2021)

So this will be my last one for a few weeks. Work beckons I’m afraid. 
As per suggestions I socketed the 3n9 I was missing and played around with some other values. I liked the 6n8 but a 3n9 arrived and I tried that and so far I prefer it! Will have to do some more testing on it but I think it sounds fuller at the moment. I haven’t had much time to ply on it yet so may have to edit this post once I do..
Again thanks for all the help from everyone on here.


----------



## jojofogarty (Dec 29, 2021)

Nice build! what are those resistors, never seen em before?


----------



## cooder (Dec 29, 2021)

All class, nice one! Never heard of this type of overdrive before... lol..


----------



## Phil hodson (Dec 29, 2021)

jojofogarty said:


> Nice build! what are those resistors, never seen em before?


They are PRP ones. Was trying them out for something different.


----------



## claudio (Jan 4, 2022)

Which capacitor did you socket to make it fuller?


----------



## Phil hodson (Jan 5, 2022)

It was the 3n9 in R15. I did t have one handy and asked a question on here and got some amazing responses apparently higher values for that capacitor is a regular mod. With people putting up to a 6n8 or 8n2 in there. 
I still need to do some more testing on it but for now actually trill prefer the 3n9.


----------

